# Northeast shore fishing spot for bass



## Luis M Rivera Salgado (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello!!

I'm planning a travel to Ashtabula from Puerto Rico this summer. Last year I caught some catfish but now I want to target Smallies or even Largemouths. Anyone that want to help nows about shore spots in lake Erie, ponds or lakes where I could find some bass? I heard about Mosquito Creek lake for Largemouth.


----------

